# Guess who?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

From 9&10 news:



Animals Rescued Need Communities Help
Posted: *3/15/2009*
javascript:hideVidInline('dvid','ivid'); 
About nine horses and more than 20 dogs need your help today after Clare County Animal Control rescued them from a home. 

Deputies say it happened Thursday afternoon on Coolidge Road in Harrison. 

Deputies say the horses were kept in confined areas, and they didn't have enough food, so they were eating bark.

All of the dogs are being held at the Clare County Animal Shelter, but they can only hold two of the horses. 

A neighbor offered to house the rest of the horses, but because they're only equipped to handle their own, they're looking for the community's help. 

If you would like to help contact:

Gail and Denny Sprague 989-539-8544
Joanne Scheerick 989-630-0034


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Good Lord.. will they ever be able to stop this women and put in her jail where she belongs! That is just SICK!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so sad. She needs to be in jail.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh good lord, look at that poor horse!!! It doesn't say anything about the condition of the dogs... I know this sounds mean, but I hope it isn't anywhere near as bad as her horses. How is it things were allowed to get that far? And is it safe to assume we're finally going to see criminal charges??

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Good Lord.. will they ever be able to stop this women and put in her jail where she belongs! That is just SICK!


 
Trust me. She's at the end of the road.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Oh good lord, look at that poor horse!!! It doesn't say anything about the condition of the dogs... I know this sounds mean, but I hope it isn't anywhere near as bad as her horses. How is it things were allowed to get that far? And is it safe to assume we're finally going to see criminal charges??
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
The dogs are okay.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Trust me. She's at the end of the road.


I hope so...... After that, they should just put her in jail.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I've read your previous posts about this idiot criminal, animal abusing you know what...I know you must be ready to pull your hair out because of the repeated offenses. She will probably be allowed to move on to another home and do it over again.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good Lord...Did it have to come to this?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy said:


> I've read your previous posts about this idiot criminal, animal abusing you know what...I know you must be ready to pull your hair out because of the repeated offenses. She will probably be allowed to move on to another home and do it over again.


I was thinking the same thing... time to move over another town....ughhhhhhh


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Happy said:


> I've read your previous posts about this idiot criminal, animal abusing you know what...I know you must be ready to pull your hair out because of the repeated offenses. She will probably be allowed to move on to another home and do it over again.


I don't think so this time. :crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That picture makes me literally sick. I agree with Kimm. I'm appalled that it has been allowed to go on so long that this is the result. It certainly was not because they didn't know. That township should be turned on its ear for letting this continue. I hope the road she is at the end of leads straight to hades !!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If this is allowed to continue then someone needs to report the authorities.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope not. and I hope the Lutheren Charity that was taking her dogs gets smart now too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> I hope not. and I hope the Lutheren Charity that was taking her dogs gets smart now too.


I wonder if this Charity will adopt and foster the dogs?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> That picture makes me literally sick. I agree with Kimm. I'm appalled that it has been allowed to go on so long that this is the result. It certainly was not because they didn't know. That township should be turned on its ear for letting this continue. I hope the road she is at the end of leads straight to hades !!!


 
Please... You know that woman has managed to fly under the radar for years, and it has not been because the township has not been trying. The difference is that they have had to work WITHIN THE LAW, while that evil woman has had nothing but disregard for it. And the horses and dogs seized on Thursday were NOT at her Fenton property. 
Know that everything that can possibly be done is being done. I've been fighting this for 6 years.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If this was on the television news, lots of folks saw it, so if she is allowed to move to another town and perpetrate this inhumanity against more creatures, a phone call to the television station should keep her tracked down and in the spotlight. May she rot in Hades, with a first stop in jail.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How can anyone do this to an animal or watch it happen. I remember people were trying to help out, but look at the condition of the poor horse. It's just appalling.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wonder what it looks like over in Fenton????


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

This seems like the nightmare that never ends! I so hope she is at the end of the road, and the authorities have what they need to stop her this time.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sometimes I just stink at Google, but I'm having a really hard time finding any info on this other than the article you reposted for us. Why doesn't there seem to be anything tying her name to this? Or is it just too soon? 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think there is a video, but I'm not opening the link!
http://www.9and10news.com/category/story/?id=150685

No video, just a larger photo and that is bad enough. Oh Gawd, something just opened.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Please... You know that woman has managed to fly under the radar for years, and it has not been because the township has not been trying. The difference is that they have had to work WITHIN THE LAW, while that evil woman has had nothing but disregard for it. And the horses and dogs seized on Thursday were NOT at her Fenton property.
> Know that everything that can possibly be done is being done. I've been fighting this for 6 years.


Oh, for some reason I thought I remembered the AC officers being pretty lax.... must be a menopausal brain snafu. I do know how hard you've been fighting... and am glad to hear she's at the end of the line. And terrible relieved to know the dogs are safe.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love horses just as much as dogs, and I hope she goes to jail for this and for every creature over the years she has neglected, brought into the world unhealthy, or not fed.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Good God...Look at that poor horse. Boy this makes me angry . I do hope this is indeed the end of the road for her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Those poor animals!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The video didn't show any dogs but the horses were bad enough. Wish I could afford a horse, I'd go get one.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She needs to do some SERIOUS jail time for her continuing animal abuse and flaunting of the law. Nothing less will stop her.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Pointgold - St Paul had a thorn; could this be yours?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I don't think so this time. :crossfing



I wish. But the penalties are usually less than a slap on the wrist for animal neglect.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

maybe we'll soon here something about the fenton property also...

I'm not sure if that will be good or bad.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I wish. But the penalties are usually less than a slap on the wrist for animal neglect.


 
There are a whole lot more legal problems than the animals alone.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

OK....at this point it has to be some kind of psychiatric disorder. Is it pathological hoarding? I feel like the stories that she has taken good care of the animals at times and seems to genuinely care only make sense if she's ill and trying to take care of more and more animals until she simply can't do so properly.

Not to take the burden off of her at all, but I find the behavior extremely illogical and extreme, so I wonder if there's an underlying disorder at work here.

Here's a link on pet hoarding.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> OK....at this point it has to be some kind of psychiatric disorder. Is it pathological hoarding? I feel like the stories that she has taken good care of the animals at times and seems to genuinely care only make sense if she's ill and trying to take care of more and more animals until she simply can't do so properly.
> 
> Not to take the burden off of her at all, but I find the behavior extremely illogical and extreme, so I wonder if there's an underlying disorder at work here.


I'm sure, but with a "twist" on the textbook hoarder - there is an exploitation factor added - remember, this is the sole source of income. And an attempt to circumvent all laws, which when disallowed, she simply ignores anyway.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I'm sure, but with a "twist" on the textbook hoarder - there is an exploitation factor added - remember, this is the sole source of income. And an attempt to circumvent all laws, which when disallowed, she simply ignores anyway.


It just sounds uglier and uglier... Poor animals


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I'm sure, but with a "twist" on the textbook hoarder - there is an exploitation factor added - remember, this is the sole source of income. And an attempt to circumvent all laws, which when disallowed, she simply ignores anyway.


Yeah, just looking at the verifiable information on the surface, it seems like there's a complex series of things at work, many of them outside the realm of typical human sanity.

I guess we'll just have to wait for more news as the authorities unearth it. Hopefully they'll evaluate her as part of the process.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't have a lot of faith in how the system handles these problems. I once visited a stable full of rescue horses in the Racine/Kenosha area. It was unbelievable what had been done through neglect to some of those horses, one only months old. Her legs were ruined by being trampled on by the older horses. Others looked ok physically but were not right mentally. My girlfriend was hoping to adopt a beautiful Arab gelding who was the abuser's "favorite." This distinction earned him a home consisting of a 6x12 dog kennel, on top of mounds of manure. When all was said and done, she got most of her horses back, including the gelding. And they went right back to her farm.

Between that, and the pug person years ago who got most of her dogs back, I have lost much of my faith in the system.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

how come only 20 dogs? where are the rest? you know she is a master manipulater, and very good at it. i was fooled, but over time learned the truth. i can be so dang naive at times. pray for the dogs and horses, may they find good new homes.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I pray that justice will finally be served.


----------

